# Neighbors Came to Visit This Evening



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2014)

View attachment 6860


----------



## Raven (May 22, 2014)

Great pictures SeaBreeze.
You have a talent for capturing wonderful nature photos.


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2014)

Very nice neighbors. Beautiful country too.


----------



## littleowl (May 22, 2014)

Lovely Sea breeze


----------



## Falcon (May 22, 2014)

How nice of them to drop by.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, perfect kind of neighbors too! :love_heart:


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 22, 2014)

They seem very curious about you and your camera SeaBreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2014)

I think they're just milling around waiting for some pears to appear on the tree, they are good pear thieves, lol.


----------



## Pam (May 22, 2014)

How lovely!


----------



## Kaya (May 22, 2014)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Mirabilis (May 23, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## Petell (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome!!!!


----------

